# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Pijn in armen

## itsanicky

Beste forumleden,

Ik heb me hier net aangemeld omdat ik benieuwd ben naar wat jullie denken over wat rare kwaaltjes die ik heb.
De laatste maanden (ik denk ongeveer een half jaar al) heb ik last van pijn in mijn bovenarmen. Ook heb ik daarbij pijn in mijn nek, rug en schouders. De pijn in mijn armen is erg storend. Het is een soort zeurende pijn die niet heel de dag aanwezig is. Vaak heb ik de pijn als ik in bed lig. Ik kan dan niet lang op een bepaalde zij liggen, omdat ik dan van een van mijn bovenarmen/schouder last krijg. Meestal is de huid hierbij ook erg gevoelig. Het doet namelijk pijn wanneer ik mijn kleding uittrek of als ik een jas aanheb en mijn armen omhoog doe o.i.d. Als ik wat onverwacht een beweging maak met mijn armen, dan schiet er vaak een pijnscheut door de betreffende arm heen. 

Ik kan op internet weinig vinden hierover, het enige wat ik heb kunnen vinden is fibromyalgie. Ik weet echter niet of het hier vandaan kan komen. Ik hoor graag of mensen deze klachten herkennen. Ik ben tot nog toe niet naar de huisarts geweest, omdat ik het eerst even aan wilde kijken. Wellicht dat ik zelf al wat conclusies kan trekken wanneer ik antwoord krijg op mijn vraag hier.

Alvast bedankt.

----------

